

Mobile marke in India - mansa

Seeing Xiomi and Motorola boom in market of India, can we predict samsung extinction?
======
sidcool
No, Samsung is not going anywhere anytime soon. There are other local players
like Micromax, Spice and Karbonn. With AndroidOne initiative, these players
will be able to produce less expensive but powerful Android phones pretty
soon. The Indian smartphone market is wide and open with a lot of potential.

~~~
mansa
As i am seeing Samsung, most of there devices are same in looks, so its losing
brand value as far as i see. Also samsung is not reinventing anything new in
there devices. Definitely Micromax, Spice and Karbonn will get some market
once AndroidOne come in the mareket, but they are not still brands. you are
correct Indian smartphone is wide market and lot of potential will be there.

